# Infinito + (particella) ci



## Adenosin82

Ciao a tutti,

fa un anno e mezzo che vivo in Svizzera italiana e ancora non riesco a capire totalmente l'uso della particella "ci" (quando non si riferisce a "noi"). L'altro ieri ero con un amico da lui per cena, e a un certo punto gli ho detto "ci cominciamo?" (volendo dire "cominciamo A CUCINARE").

Mi ha guardato come si fossi di un altro pianeta, lol, e infatti non mi ha capito. La mia spiegazione: "se pensiamo a cucinare, quindi, ci pensiamo... quando cominciamo a cucinare, ci cominciamo". Ma lui mi ha detto che non funzionava così.

Ho chiesto anche alla mia insegnante di italiano ma anche lei era sorpresa, nel senso che non se n'era mai resa conto... e quindi, se la particella "ci" sostituisce a un complemento che comincia per "a" (ci andiamo, ci pensiamo, ci crediamo...) come mai non funziona con "ci cominciamo"? O magari è semplicemente una caratteristica dell'italiano del Nord con questo verbo (dello stesso modo che non usano in generale il passato remoto)

Grazie!


----------



## Ragio

Ciao Adenosin82,
non si tratta di una caratteristica dell'italiano del nord, in realtà la particella "ci" non ha lo stesso valore nei tuoi esempi (ci andiamo, ci pensiamo, ci crediamo...).
In* ci andiamo* il "ci" è un avverbio di luogo (significa qui, lì, in questo o quel luogo), negli altri due casi "ci" è pronome dimostrativo e sostituisce *a ciò, in questo, in ciò, in questo, su ciò, su questo*.


----------



## Adenosin82

Ciao Ragio,

grazie per la tua risposta!! Capisco che il "ci" di "ci andiamo [al cinema]" è un avverbio di luogo e che i ci di "ci penso, ci credo" è quello che in spagnolo chiamaremmo "complemento di regime" (penso... non è che la mia grammatica spagnola sia neanche il massimo).

Comunque, quello che non riesco a vedere è la differenza tra "ci penso [a fare questa cosa, a ciò]" e "ci comincio [a fare questa cosa]", tranne il fatto che "ci penso" può portare un verbo oppure un nombe (ci penso [a cucinare] / [al viaggio dell'estate scorsa]) ma non penso che con cominciare possa andare qualcosa diversa ad un verbo.

Ma non mi sembra che la funzione grammaticale sia diversa... quindi ho lo stesso dubbio che prima! 

Aggiungio: anche mi è appena venuto in testa "provarci". Posso dire "provarci [a cucinare]" ma non posso dire "cominciarci [a cucinare]", vero? Non è che io sia fissato col verbo "cominciare", ma a questo punto è l'unico dove ho trovato questa situazione


----------



## Sempervirens

Adenosin82 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> fa un anno e mezzo che vivo in Svizzera italiana e ancora non riesco a capire totalmente l'uso della particella "ci" (quando non si riferisce a "noi"). L'altro ieri ero con un amico da lui per cena, e a un certo punto gli ho detto "ci cominciamo?" (volendo dire "cominciamo A CUCINARE").
> 
> Mi ha guardato come si fossi di un altro pianeta, lol, e infatti non mi ha capito. La mia spiegazione: "se pensiamo a cucinare, quindi, ci pensiamo... quando cominciamo a cucinare, ci cominciamo". Ma lui mi ha detto che non funzionava così.
> 
> Ho chiesto anche alla mia insegnante di italiano ma anche lei era sorpresa, nel senso che non se n'era mai resa conto... e quindi, se la particella "ci" sostituisce a un complemento che comincia per "a" (ci andiamo, ci pensiamo, ci crediamo...) come mai non funziona con "ci cominciamo"? O magari è semplicemente una caratteristica dell'italiano del Nord con questo verbo (dello stesso modo che non usano in generale il passato remoto)
> 
> Grazie!



Ciao!  In _Cominciamo a cucinare?_ il verbo cominciare è transitivo e regge la proposizione oggettiva ' a cucinare'. 

Le alternative  a disposizione sono queste:  1) Cominciamo?  2) Lo cominciamo a fare? 

P.S Penso a ciò ( ci penso); Penso ciò ( lo penso).

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Grammaticalmente si tratta di subordinate oggettive oblique (cioè il verbo regge un complemento indiretto, si veda http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/frasi-completive_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ paragrafo 5). 

Se la subordinata (implicita) è introdotta da _di + infinito_, il pronome da utilizzare è _ne_ (Gianni si è accorto di avere sbagliato. Se ne è accorto) mentre se è introdotta da _a + infinito_ il pronome è _ci/vi_ (Gianni ha contribuito a organizzare l'evento. Vi ha contribuito). 
Al contrario, i verbi che reggono un complemento oggetto (quindi una completiva oggettiva) richiedono il pronome complemento oggetto _lo_ (Marco pensava di vincere la partita. Lo pensava). 

In questo caso, il verbo _cominciare_ regge una subordinata completiva obliqua (complemento indiretto), ma non ammette pronomi clitici. Perché? 

Sembra che i verbi intransitivi ammettano il pronome mentre quelli transitivi no. 
I verbi che ammettono la preposizione _di + infinito_ sono tutti intransitivi, quindi ammettono il pronome _ne_: se ne spaventa/ricorda/convince/congratula e così via. 
Invece, tra i verbi che ammettono la preposizione _a + infinito _ci sono: 
- verbi intransitivi, che ammettono il pronome _ci/vi_: ci arriva/rimane/riesce/prova/pensa (nella forma intransitiva)/(vi) contribuisce 
- transitivi, che non ammettono il pronome _ci/vi_: comincia/continua/impara/abitua 

Questa, tuttavia, è un'impressione. Non so quanto sia accurata e generalizzabile questa distinzione. 

Comunque _cominciarci_ non è né corretto né corrente. 

saluti 

EDIT: 



Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! In _Cominciamo a cucinare?_ il verbo cominciare è transitivo e regge la proposizione oggettiva ' a cucinare'.



_Cominciare_ regge una completiva oggettiva obliqua (complemento indiretto) 

_"Le completive oggettive oblique svolgono la funzione di complemento indiretto del verbo reggente. Possono dipendere da [...] verbi intransitivi, intransitivi pronominali e, raramente, transitivi. 
(b) Da a se il verbo reggente è transitivo (abituare, cominciare, continuare, imparare, pensare), anche usato in forma pronominale (decidersi, impegnarsi, prestarsi; ➔ pronominali, verbi); e con alcuni verbi intransitivi (arrivare, contribuire, correre, restare, rimanere, riuscire)"_

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/frasi-completive_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ 

E' uno di quei "rari casi" in cui un verbo transitivo regge una completiva oggettiva indiretta (forse per questo non ammette il pronome _ci_).


----------



## Sempervirens

Grazie, Nino! Un ripasso di terminologia e di regole non fa mai male. 
 Speriamo che il nostro amico cominci a capirci meglio ora che è arrivata la tua esauriente risposta!

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Semper  
Purtroppo il verbo scelto rientra in un caso particolare, quindi non è così semplice spiegare la regola. 
Spero di non essere stato troppo "tecnico". 



Adenosin82 said:


> Comunque, quello che non riesco a vedere è la differenza tra "ci penso [a fare questa cosa, a ciò]" e "ci comincio [a fare questa cosa]"



Il verbo _pensare_ può essere transitivo (_pensare qualcosa, pensare di fare qualcosa_) e intransitivo (_pensare a qualcosa, pensare a fare qualcosa_) mentre il verbo _cominciare_
è solamente transitivo. 

Nella frase _ci penso_, quindi, il verbo è intransitivo. 

I verbi che reggono una subordinata oggettiva diretta (complemento oggetto), utilizzano la preposizione _di + infinito _quando il soggetto della principale e quello della subordinata sono uguali, ma la subordinata è comunque un complemento oggetto (oggetto diretto). 

Penso che vado. Penso *di* andare. *Lo *penso. 

I verbi che reggono una subordinata oggettiva obliqua (o indiretta), utilizzano anch'essi la preposizione _di + infinito_, ma in questo caso la subordinata non è complemento oggetto del verbo. 

Si è dimenticato *di* prendere le chiavi. Se *ne *è dimenticato. 

Quindi, non puoi fare affidamento sulla preposizione che si utilizza. Devi sempre controllare se il verbo regge una subordinata oggettiva diretta o obliqua (indiretta). 

Nei casi della preposizione _a + infinito_, invece, la subordinata è sempre obliqua, e si può sostituire con il pronome _ci_ a meno che il verbo reggente (i casi sono comunque rari) non sia transitivo (come nel caso del verbo _cominciare_). 

Spero di aver reso un po' più chiaro il concetto.


----------



## Adenosin82

Cavolo, Nino83, che grandissima risposta!!! Anche complicatissima  Ma penso che ho capito in generale. Grazie mille!!!

Comunque (io ho sempre un "comunque" ) adesso c'è un'altra cosa che non capisco... tu dici: "nei casi della preposizione a + infinito la subordinata è sempre indiretta" e "cominciare è un verbo transitivo".

Quindi... abbiamo un verbo transitivo che non ha una subordinata diretta? Questo mi sembra strano, in tanto che (penso) la definizione di un verbo transitivo e "quelli che vogliono un oggetto diretto". Se io dico "cominciamo a cucinare" e "a cucinare" è una subordinata che fa la funzione di oggettoindiretto... dov'è il oggetto diretto di cui abbiamo bisogno?

O mi sto incasinando? Mi piace la grammatica un sacco, ma non ho più formazione "formale" in questo ambito di quella che ci danno al liceo in Spagna. E anche vicini, lo spagnolo e l'italiano non sono uguali e noi non abbiamo nemmeno questi tipi di pronomi "ci/ne" (abbiamo solamente quelli personali: lo/la/gli/le/etc). Magari per quello è un concetto che mi prende sforzo capire.


----------



## Nino83

Adenosin82 said:


> Quindi... abbiamo un verbo transitivo che non ha una subordinata diretta?



Esatto, ma è un caso particolare. 

_"Le completive *oggettive oblique* svolgono la funzione di complemento indiretto del verbo reggente. Possono dipendere da [...] verbi intransitivi, intransitivi pronominali e, *raramente, transitivi*."_

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/frasi-completive_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/

E' un caso raro. Sono veramente pochi questi verbi. Si tratta di un'eccezione alla regola.  

Di norma: 
verbo transitivo: completiva oggettiva diretta --> lo 
verbo intransitivo: completiva oggettiva obliqua --> ne (verbi con _di + infinito_), ci (verbi con _a + infinito_)


----------



## Adenosin82

Grazie di nuovo, Nino83!! Mi chiedo se in spagnolo ci saranno anche questi cattiverie linguistici... immagino che ci sono, ma è difficile rendersi conto nella tua lingua madre.

È stata una risposta davvero interessante. Grazie mille!


----------



## Kazeatari

Avrei giurato che il dubbio di Adenosin82 fosse invece la confusione che si crea con altri verbi... per esempio "allora, ci avviamo?", dove il "ci" non indica certo un luogo (i.e. è ben diverso da "ci andiamo?")... Mah, se non è così, tanto meglio^^;;


----------



## Nino83

Kazeatari said:


> Avrei giurato che il dubbio di Adenosin82 fosse invece la confusione che si crea con altri verbi... per esempio "allora, ci avviamo?", dove il "ci" non indica certo un luogo



Il dubbio di Adenosin era, chiaramente, quello di sostituire la subordinata oggettiva obliqua implicita con un pronome (da qui la domanda su "cominciare *a fare qualcosa*" e "cominciar*ci*"). 



Adenosin82 said:


> Grazie di nuovo, Nino83!! Mi chiedo se in spagnolo ci saranno anche questi cattiverie linguistici... immagino che ci sono, ma è difficile rendersi conto nella tua lingua madre.



Di niente.  

Certo che ci sono, anche in spagnolo, molte differenze (l'uso del passato prossimo, verbi intransitivi che diventano transitivi, come salire, scendere, uscire, entrare, la preposizione "a" quando il complemento oggetto è una persona, il leismo, molte preposizioni cambiano, ad esempio voi dite "ricordare aver fatto qualcosa" invece di "ricordare di aver fatto qualcosa", e molto altro). 
Detto questo, le due lingue sono molto simili e, parzialmente, comprensibili.


----------



## Kazeatari

Nino83 said:


> Il dubbio di Adenosin era, chiaramente, quello di sostituire la subordinata oggettiva obliqua implicita con un pronome (da qui la domanda su "cominciare *a fare qualcosa*" e "cominciar*ci*").



Intendevo far notare che lo trovavo un dubbio (più) ragionevole e pertinente, nonché interessante... sebbene non fosse quello espresso dall'utente^^;;; Post inutile, mi rendo conto e chiedo scusa, ma ogni tanto si parla per il gusto di farlo...


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo la mia tesi "cominciarci" non è grammaticalmente errato, in quanto non c'è una regola che lo vieti. Direi piuttosto che è una forma di italiano regionale usata solo nell'estremo sud.


----------



## Nino83

Sinceramente, da siciliano, non ho mai sentito dire a qualcuno "ci cominciamo?".


----------



## Re della Strada

Nino83 said:


> Sinceramente, da siciliano, non ho mai sentito dire a qualcuno "ci cominciamo?".


Stavo per darti ragione, quando mi è venuta in mente l'espressione «è quasi ora, c*i cominciamo a vestire?*» e mi è sorto un dubbio. Però credo dipenda dal fatto che si riferisca a «vestir*ci*» e che questo  «ci» semplicemente si sposti...il che mi fa comprendere ancora una volta quanto complicato sia l'italiano e mi chiedo quanto siano folli gli stranieri che decidono di impararlo (XD).


----------



## Nino83

Re della Strada said:


> Stavo per darti ragione, quando mi è venuta in mente l'espressione «è quasi ora, c*i cominciamo a vestire?*» e mi è sorto un dubbio.



Sono due cose diverse. 

"Cominciamo a vestir*ci*" = "cominciamo a vestire *noi stessi*" --> *ci* = *noi*. 
"E' riuscito *a vincere la partita*" = "*ci* è riuscito" -> *ci = **a vincere a partita*

Nel primo caso la particella *ci* è un pronome personale complemento oggetto mentre nella seconda sostituisce una *subordinata oggettiva obliqua implicita*. 

Insomma, puoi dire "ci è riuscito" (ci = a fare qualcosa) ma *non* "ci ha cominciato" (a fare qualcosa).


----------



## Re della Strada

Nino83 said:


> Sono due cose diverse.
> 
> "Cominciamo a vestir*ci*" = "cominciamo a vestire *noi stessi*" --> *ci* = *noi*.
> "E' riuscito *a vincere la partita*" = "*ci* è riuscito" -> *ci = **a vincere a partita*
> 
> Nel primo caso la particella *ci* è un pronome personale complemento oggetto mentre nella seconda sostituisce una *subordinata oggettiva obliqua implicita*.
> 
> Insomma, puoi dire "ci è riuscito" (ci = a fare qualcosa) ma *non* "ci ha cominciato" (a fare qualcosa).


Ci ero arrivato, anche se ammetto non subito, e infatti l'ho scritto. Volevo solo *far presente *che, in sé, *l'espressione «ci cominciamo...» non è per forza errata*, ma la si può trovare, anche se *solo in casi particolari*, come detto da entrambi: quando il «ci» "appartiene" ad un altro verbo; il che ovviamente rende errata l'espressione usata a sé stante, isolata.


----------



## Nino83

Re della Strada said:


> in sé, *l'espressione «ci cominciamo...» non è per forza errata*



D'accordo, ma la domanda era un'altra 



Adenosin82 said:


> ancora non riesco a capire totalmente l'uso della particella "ci" (*quando non si riferisce a "noi"*). L'altro ieri ero con un amico da lui per cena, e a un certo punto gli ho detto "ci cominciamo?" (volendo dire "cominciamo *A CUCINARE*").


----------

